# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Quadro A e soci amministratori

## La matta

Ci risiamo... I soci amministratori (studio VM01U, ma immagino sia uguale per tutti) andrebbero indicati al punto A10, soci amministratori, appunto. Ma se tali soci amministratori - e in ogni società un amministratore almeno ci dovrà essere, no? - non percepiscono alcun compenso per questa loro attività, anzi, se nessun socio percepisce alcun compenso specifico oltre agli utili distribuiti, come faccio? Il mio programma si lamenta perchè dice *Avviso!!! In presenza del campo A01001 deve essere compilato il campo F01905.*
L'unica alternativa sarebbe inserirli nei soci non amministratori, in A11.
E mo' che faccio?  :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ritengo che tale campo vada compilato solo se i soci amministratori percepiscano compenso.

----------


## La matta

Grazie mille  :Smile:

----------


## marcella

io ho un caso simile non ho compilato il quadro A10 perchè  i soci sono amministratori e  anche lavoratori ma non percepiscono alcun compenso come amministratori 
Ma gerico mi segnala la non cerenza nell'indicatore valore aggiunto per addetto . 
Cosa devo fare? 
Grazie

----------


## riccec

> Ritengo che tale campo vada compilato solo se i soci amministratori percepiscano compenso.

  in pratica Sig.Sciuto se ho capito in un snc con 2 soci lavoratori a tempo pieno in cui nessuno percepisce compenso per amministrazione (solo naturale suddivisione utili di esercizio) lei inserirebbe 0 teste e 0 percentuale sia al rigo a10 che al rigo a11, forse ho capito male io
grazie mille e buone dichiarazioni a tutti  :Smile: 
riccardo

----------


## La matta

Segnalo che con successivi aggiornamenti del mio programma non si verifica più l'errore di cui sopra e adesso è possibile inserire i soci amministratori in A10 anche senza indicare alcun compenso percepito nel quadro F.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> io ho un caso simile non ho compilato il quadro A10 perchè  i soci sono amministratori e  anche lavoratori ma non percepiscono alcun compenso come amministratori 
> Ma gerico mi segnala la non cerenza nell'indicatore valore aggiunto per addetto . 
> Cosa devo fare? 
> Grazie

  
Il problema segnalato è ben diverso da quello esposto da "La matta". Nel tuo caso si tratta di un indice di non coerenza, assai pericoloso, del quale occorre verificare le cause e documentarle nelle "annotazioni".   

> in pratica Sig.Sciuto se ho capito in un snc con 2 soci lavoratori a tempo pieno in cui nessuno percepisce compenso per amministrazione (solo naturale suddivisione utili di esercizio) lei inserirebbe 0 teste e 0 percentuale sia al rigo a10 che al rigo a11, forse ho capito male io
> grazie mille e buone dichiarazioni a tutti 
> riccardo

  Se compila il quadro A mettendo "2" nella casella "soci amministratori", il programma le dà qualche responso di irregolarità, come ci ha segnalato "La matta" e come posso confermare io per le srl ?

----------


## riccec

io però con il mio software in una srl ho provato a mettere sul rigo soci amministratori 4 teste e 400% ma niente compensi nel quadro f dati contabili e errori non ne vedo
ciao ancora a tutti
riccardo

----------


## La matta

> io però con il mio software in una srl ho provato a mettere sul rigo soci amministratori 4 teste e 400% ma niente compensi nel quadro f dati contabili e errori non ne vedo
> ciao ancora a tutti
> riccardo

  Infatti ora il problema non si presenta più. Era evidentemente un bug dei primi giorni. :Smile:

----------


## marcella

[QUOTE=danilo sciuto;237351]Il problema segnalato è ben diverso da quello esposto da "La matta". Nel tuo caso si tratta di un indice di non coerenza, assai pericoloso, del quale occorre verificare le cause e documentarle nelle "annotazioni".   
Ma se compilo il quadro A10 gli studi di settore sono perfetti. anche se mi  segnale che devo  compilare il rigo F19  :Mad:

----------


## La matta

> Ma se compilo il quadro A10 gli studi di settore sono perfetti. anche se mi  segnale che devo  compilare il rigo F19

  Se segnala che devi compilare F19 è un conto, se segnala incoerenze nel valore aggiunto per addetto è un altro. Non capisco  :Frown:

----------


## marcella

Se segnala che devi compilare F19 è un conto, se segnala incoerenze nel valore aggiunto per addetto è un altro. Non capisco  :Frown: [/QUOTE] 
Anch'io non capisco. :Confused:  
La situazione è questa:
 se non copilo il quadro A 10 ( cosa secondo me corretta perchè si tratta di una Snc con due soci che sono anche amministratori e percepiscono solo gli utili prodotti dall'attività ,non percepiscono alcuna restribuzione come amministratori) gerico mi segnala una incoereza per valore aggiunto per addetto . 
Se invece compilo il quadro A 10 gerico mi segnala la compilazione del quadro F19, mi calcola comuque lo studio di settore che in questo caso è normale, congruo e coerente. 
Spero di essere stata abbastabza chiara

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se segnala che devi compilare F19 è un conto, se segnala incoerenze nel valore aggiunto per addetto è un altro. Non capisco

  Anch'io non capisco. :Confused:  
La situazione è questa:
 se non copilo il quadro A 10 ( cosa secondo me corretta perchè si tratta di una Snc con due soci che sono anche amministratori e percepiscono solo gli utili prodotti dall'attività ,non percepiscono alcuna restribuzione come amministratori) gerico mi segnala una incoereza per valore aggiunto per addetto . 
Se invece compilo il quadro A 10 gerico mi segnala la compilazione del quadro F19, mi calcola comuque lo studio di settore che in questo caso è normale, congruo e coerente. 
Spero di essere stata abbastabza chiara[/QUOTE] 
Come abbiano detto con "La matta" all'inizio di questa discussione, non c'è dubbio che se gli amministratori non ricevono compenso non devi compilare l'A10, posto che è inammissibile, per gli sds, che un amministratore che lavori nella società non percepisca compenso.

----------


## marcella

Si tratta di attività di Bar i soci lavorano nella gestione dell'attività e si distribuiscono gli utili prodotti. Non credo sia possibile che una società di questo tipo possa assumere i soci  o mi sbaglio?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Si tratta di attività di Bar i soci lavorano nella gestione dell'attività e si distribuiscono gli utili prodotti. Non credo sia possibile che una società di questo tipo possa assumere i soci  o mi sbaglio?

  Parlavo in generale, non ho esperienze riguardo i soci di snc.
Ma credo che per questi le istruzioni dicano qualcosa.

----------


## marcella

L'anno scorso c'era la possibilità di indicare i soci lavoratori, è da quest'anno che si pone il problema perchè hanno variato gli studi e purtroppo io non ho travato niente nelle istruzioni.
Cercherò comunque di approfondire l'argomento.

----------


## marcella

> l'anno scorso c'era la possibilità di indicare i soci lavoratori, è da quest'anno che si pone il problema perchè hanno variato gli studi e purtroppo io non ho travato niente nelle istruzioni.
> Cercherò comunque di approfondire l'argomento.

  La circolare 30 dell' 11 luglio 2012 riporta al punto  5.2 quale novità del quadro A l'introduzione di due nuovi righi denominati Soci amministratori e Soci nonamministratori in luogo dei precedenti Soci con occupazione prevalente nellimpresa e Soci diversi da quelli di cui al rigo precedente. 
chiarendo che, cosi come indicato nella circolare 34E 2010 al paragrafo 6.1  e nella circolare 30Edel 2011 paragrafo 5.1, " nel caso in cui il socio amministratore svolga anche altre attività, oltre a quella di amministratore, per le quali non sono corrisposti compensi sulla base di un rapporto contrattuale intrattenuto con la società, lapercentuale di lavoro prestato dal socio amministratore da indicare nel quadro A dovrà tenerne conto" 
Quindi secondo la mia interpretazione il quadro A va compilato indicando nel mio caso 2 soci e la percentuale del 200% . 
Per quanto riguarda il quadro F, la circolare al paragrafo 5.4.2 dice "in corrispondenza del rigo F19 è chiesto di indicare, nel campo 5, lammontaredelle spese per compensi corrisposti ai soci per lattività di amministratore da parte di società di persone, comprensivi dei contributi previdenziali e assistenziali,nonché dei rimborsi spese, indipendentemente dalla tipologia di rapporto in essere.Come già precisato nella circolare n. 34/E del 18 giugno 2010 e nella circolaren. 30/E del 28 giugno 2011, limporto da indicare nei campi citati deve essere riferitoal solo compenso corrisposto ai soci per lattività di amministratore" 
Ne deduco che nel caso di soci lavoratori e amministratori di una snc che non percepiscono alcuna rertibuzione come amministratori non debba indicare niente nel quadro F.
L'unico mio dubbio a questo punto è: devo tener conto dell'avviso di Gerico che mi chiede la compilazione di questo benedetto rigo F? :Mad:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> L'unico mio dubbio a questo punto è: devo tener conto dell'avviso di Gerico che mi chiede la compilazione di questo benedetto rigo F?

  Non mi risulta tu abbia altra scelta....

----------


## marcella

> Non mi risulta tu abbia altra scelta....

  ok ma allora mi devo inventare un importo..... :Frown:   ....

----------


## marcella

> Non mi risulta tu abbia altra scelta....

  Ho continuato la mia ricerca.
la circolare 34/2010 dice" È il caso di precisare che limporto da indicare nei campi citati" (F19 colonna 5) " deve essere riferito al solo compenso corrisposto ai soci per lattività di amministratore. Ne deriva che, nel caso in cui limpresa corrisponda al socio amministratore compensi ad altro titolo, ad esempio perché il socio svolge anche altre attività in base a un contratto di collaborazione coordinata e continuativa, detti compensi non devono essere compresi nellimporto da indicare nel campo 2 del rigo F16, ovvero nel campo 5 del rigo F19. 
Se non sto sbagliando, non dovrei indicare niente nel campo F19.....
Ed allora non devo tener conto dell'avviso di Grerico? :Confused: 
Questo problema è solo mio!, è possibile che non sia capitato a qualcun altro :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho continuato la mia ricerca.
> la circolare 34/2010 dice" È il caso di precisare che limporto da indicare nei campi citati" (F19 colonna 5) " deve essere riferito al solo compenso corrisposto ai soci per lattività di amministratore. Ne deriva che, nel caso in cui limpresa corrisponda al socio amministratore compensi ad altro titolo, ad esempio perché il socio svolge anche altre attività in base a un contratto di collaborazione coordinata e continuativa, detti compensi non devono essere compresi nellimporto da indicare nel campo 2 del rigo F16, ovvero nel campo 5 del rigo F19. 
> Se non sto sbagliando, non dovrei indicare niente nel campo F19.....
> Ed allora non devo tener conto dell'avviso di Grerico?
> Questo problema è solo mio!, è possibile che non sia capitato a qualcun altro

  Scusa, pensavo fosse ovvio che si stesse parlando di compensi percepiti come amministratore ....!!!

----------


## marcella

> Non mi risulta tu abbia altra scelta....

   

> Scusa, pensavo fosse ovvio che si stesse parlando di compensi percepiti come amministratore ....!!!

  Certo...!! ma non è altrettanto avvio che Gerico mi segnali di  indicare una remunerazione del socio amministratore di una snc quando questo non percepisce alcun compenso.....!!!!!

----------


## La matta

Tutto ciò succede perchè, come al solito, la nostra amministrazione, pur con ritardi epici, non riesce mai a partorire delle istruzioni univoche e comprensibili.
Per esempio, nelle istruzioni al quadro A, si legge:   _ATTENZIONE
Le informazioni relative allattività inerente la qualifica di socio amministratore devono essere fornite in corrispondenza del rigo Soci amministratori
indipendentemente dalla natura del relativo rapporto intrattenuto con la società (collaborazione coordinata e continuativa, lavoro
dipendente, altri rapporti). Tali informazioni non devono essere riportate negli altri righi del presente quadro._ 
Quali sono questi_ altri rapporti_? L'essere semplicemente soci rientra?
Non mi sembra da nessuna parte si dica: inserisci i soci amministratori, ma solo se percepiscono un compenso per questo. Essere più chiari no, troppo difficile?  
E poi si continua:  _ nel rigo A10, nella prima colonna, il numero dei soci amministratori;_   _ nel rigo A10, nella seconda colonna, la percentuale dellapporto di lavoro prestato dai soci amministratori per lattività inerente tale qualifica,
nonché per le ulteriori attività prestate da tali soggetti nel medesimo ambito societario, diverse da quelle inerenti la qualifica di amministratore,
per le quali non è previsto un corrispettivo. Si precisa che la percentuale è pari al rapporto tra lapporto di lavoro effettivamente prestato per lo
svolgimento delle funzioni inerenti la qualifica di amministratore e quello necessario per lo svolgimento dellattività a tempo pieno da parte di un
dipendente che lavora per lintero periodo dimposta cui si riferisce il presente modello._ 
Per contro, nelle istruzioni al rigo F19 si legge:  _ lammontare delle spese per compensi corrisposti ai soci per lattività di amministratore da parte di società di persone, comprensivi dei
contributi previdenziali e assistenziali, nonché dei rimborsi spese;_ 
A me non pare, sulla carta, che F19 dipenda così strattamente dai soci amministratori indicati nel quadro A.  :Confused:

----------


## Pincopallino

utilizzate gerico direttamente per il calcolo o tramite software esterno? a me non segnala nessuna anomalia.

----------


## marcella

> utilizzate gerico direttamente per il calcolo o tramite software esterno? a me non segnala nessuna anomalia.

  utilizzo il software scaricato direttamante dall'agenzia entrate e tu?

----------


## sapcons

> Ci risiamo... I soci amministratori (studio VM01U, ma immagino sia uguale per tutti) andrebbero indicati al punto A10, soci amministratori, appunto. Ma se tali soci amministratori - e in ogni società un amministratore almeno ci dovrà essere, no? - non percepiscono alcun compenso per questa loro attività, anzi, se nessun socio percepisce alcun compenso specifico oltre agli utili distribuiti, come faccio? Il mio programma si lamenta perchè dice *Avviso!!! In presenza del campo A01001 deve essere compilato il campo F01905.*
> L'unica alternativa sarebbe inserirli nei soci non amministratori, in A11.
> E mo' che faccio?

  Io nella sua situazione in F19 indico le indennità forfettarie percepite sulle trasferte dell'amministratore in quanto di fatto sono un costo per l'azienda che l'amm.re richiede forfettariamente. Anche a me comunque nessuna anomalia con sw ade.
saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ricordo, tra l'altro, che, a dispetto della indicazione del rigo, occorre indicare non solo i compensi, ma anche i contributi e i rimborsi spese.

----------


## Pincopallino

> utilizzo il software scaricato direttamante dall'agenzia entrate e tu?

  Tramite il software del sole24. Credo che il problema sia stato risolto con l'aggiornamento di gerico alla versione 103.

----------


## MarB

Mi si ripresenta lo stesso errore anche quest'anno (versione gerico 1.0.3) . 
Si tratta di un ristorante/bar.  Sas con l'amministratore accomandatario che lavora a tempo pieno nell'attività ma non percepisce un "compenso amministratore" , ma solo gli utili.  
Essendo lavoratore nell'azienda mi sembra giusti compilare il rigo A10 dei soci amministratori addetti all'attività, ma poi se non metto il compenso nel rigo F19(non esistendo nessun compenso da co.co.co per l'amministratore) lo studio mi dice : 
"Informazione: quadro elementi contabili, per il modello di dichiarazione selezionato, in presenza del campo A10, deve essere compilato il quadro F19 colonna 5". 
Utilizzo il software dell'ADE. 
Posto che si tratta di un errore del software e spero che venga risolto.... 
Ma in caso non venga corretto come lo risolvo? Le soluzioni possibili mi sembrano due:
1-  non compilo al campo A10 ??
2- compilo il campo A10 e metto una cifra simbolica per non far venire l'errore??? 
Non credo sia praticabile l'opzione di non tenere conto dell'avviso ma non saprei, lo studio in effetti me lo calcola lo stesso ma non vorrei poi me lo scartasse quando verrà presentato...

----------


## cris76

perdonatemi, io ho un problemino leggermente diverso. 3 collaboratori (due co.co.pro. e un socio amministratore remunerato con compenso amministratore). è corretto secondo voi compilare il quadro A dello studio indicando 2 co.co.pro. nel rigo A5 (trattandosi di co.co.pro. che prestano attività prevalente nell'impresa) e compilare il rigo A10 con 1 (e 100% di lavoro prestato in quanto lavora solo lì e fa solo quello)? 
secondo me si....ma non so se mi sto perdendo qualcosa. Anche perché se lo compilo nel modo sopra descritto, l'indice del valore aggiunto per addetto è in ordine. Diversamente, no. 
grazie 
ciao

----------


## sapcons

ciao MarB anche io ero pressappoco nella tua stessa situazione.... nel campo F19 indicavo in mancanza di compensi (ma di distribuzione utili) le indennità erogate all'amministratore per le trasferte effettuate. Forse è per questo che il sw non mi si è mai bloccato....

----------


## MarB

> ciao MarB anche io ero pressappoco nella tua stessa situazione.... nel campo F19 indicavo in mancanza di compensi (ma di distribuzione utili) le indennità erogate all'amministratore per le trasferte effettuate. Forse è per questo che il sw non mi si è mai bloccato....

  Ciao sapcons, in effetti l'amministratore ha percepito delle somme per le trasferte fuori comune inerenti l'attività, ma non ha doc. giustificativi. 
Potrei fargli fare un'autocertificazione (fiscalmente indeducibile) di quanto da lui preso nell'anno ed inserirla nel rigo F19 dello studio. Fiscalmente non cambierebbe niente essendo indeducibile ma risolverei l'errore nello studio, che ne dite può andare?

----------


## MarB

> perdonatemi, io ho un problemino leggermente diverso. 3 collaboratori (due co.co.pro. e un socio amministratore remunerato con compenso amministratore). è corretto secondo voi compilare il quadro A dello studio indicando 2 co.co.pro. nel rigo A5 (trattandosi di co.co.pro. che prestano attività prevalente nell'impresa) e compilare il rigo A10 con 1 (e 100% di lavoro prestato in quanto lavora solo lì e fa solo quello)? 
> secondo me si....ma non so se mi sto perdendo qualcosa. Anche perché se lo compilo nel modo sopra descritto, l'indice del valore aggiunto per addetto è in ordine. Diversamente, no. 
> grazie 
> ciao

  Mi sembra corretto compilarlo come hai detto te, non vedo come altro dovresti fare.

----------


## marcella

l'anno scorso (Unico 2012) io ho inviato lo studio senza nessuna indicazione nel rigo F19, anche perchè i soci non hanno ricevuto nessun compenso compresi i rimborsi spesa.
Quest'anno si è presentato lo stesso problema, e credo che lo invierò cosi, cosa potrebbe comportare questa anomalia?

----------


## vittoria

ho un caso simile.
L'amministratore di una Srl non percepisce compenso, ha altri redditi, l'attività prestata è pochissima, la società non ha dipendenti, in effetti c'è ben poco da fare.
Nel rigo A10 il consulente che ha compilato la dichiarazione l'anno scorso ha scritto 2% (% di lavoro prestato)
I soci non amministratori sono i 2 figli che non prestano alcuna attività nell'impresa.
In A11 metterei nella prima colonna 2 (n.soci non amministratori) e nella seconda (% di lavoro prestato) zero. 
Potrei non inserire i due soci non amministratori ?

----------

